# 2.6.8-rc3-Mafteah1

## Mafteah

- Apply on top of 2.6.8-rc3

ChangeLog:

```
01 reiser4-2004.08.03-19.36-linux-2.6.8-rc2-mm1.diff.gz

02 vesafb-tng-0.9-rc3-r3-2.6.8-rc1.patch.bz2

03 fbsplash-0.9-r2-2.6.8-rc1.patch
```

http://www.mafteah.co.il/mafteah-sources/2.6.8-rc3-Mafteah1/2.6.8-rc3-Mafteah1.bz2

http://www.mafteah.co.il/mafteah-sources/2.6.8-rc3-Mafteah1/Mafteah-sources-2.6.8_rc3-r1.ebuild

BTW: No more names for the kernels !

Have fun  :Smile: 

And don't forget to report me any problems!!

----------

## snekiepete

allright, building a new system.....just the kernel I was looking for, although I will have to throw staircase in thereLast edited by snekiepete on Wed Aug 04, 2004 8:34 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mafteah

The site is now up again.

----------

## charlieg

 *snekiepete wrote:*   

> allright, building a new system.....just the kernel I was looking for, although I will have to throw staircase in there

 

Doesn't this apply to -mm, and isn't staircase now included in mm?

----------

## snekiepete

 *charlieg wrote:*   

>  *snekiepete wrote:*   allright, building a new system.....just the kernel I was looking for, although I will have to throw staircase in there 
> 
> Doesn't this apply to -mm, and isn't staircase now included in mm?

 

Read the first line of the first post.....

but thanks, I didn't realize it was part of mm.....

----------

## Mafteah

No mm for rc3 yet

----------

## chrisdupre

Mafteah,

I believe your site is down again.  I'll try again when I wake up at 1400 central time.

----------

## chrisdupre

*bump*

still down?

----------

